# Thought I bought a truck.....



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

NOPE!!!
I put $500 down on a 2019 Dodge Ram after being texted that the sales manager had agreed to my offer. 
Even got an email saying: 
"Whether this is your first purchase from us or you're a familiar face around here, we're very happy to have you in the Texan Dodge Family! Thank you for trusting us with your business. We hope you love your new DODGE TRUCK."

Got a call the next day stating that internet pricing was wrong, then a text saying the sales managers software had a glitch, then a 3rd excuse on the phone about rebates being applied to the price.

This was a Demo with 6226 miles on it. there were no rebates for it. The truck didn't even qualify for factory finance incentives.

The manager said "We will not be honoring our agreement".... WTF

Is that even legal? What would be your next step? Any local automotive sales managers on here?


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

You may be able to get them on false advertising.
If an agreement can be seen in a paper trail, I'd clearly present that to manager. If they still won't honor the price, walk away and make sure they know you will post a terrible review on every media site you can.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Runned Over II said:


> NOPE!!!
> I put $500 down on a 2019 Dodge Ram after being texted that the sales manager had agreed to my offer.
> Even got an email saying:
> "Whether this is your first purchase from us or you're a familiar face around here, we're very happy to have you in the Texan Dodge Family! Thank you for trusting us with your business. We hope you love your new DODGE TRUCK."
> ...


What a blessing in disguise! Now you have a 2nd chance to move up to a Chevrolet. :thumbsup:


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Saved you from a mistake!! F250 baby!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Get one!!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

500 down and didn't sign any paperwork? I'd be getting that truck for what they said if I had evidence of an accepted agreement even if I had to go to court.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

We hope you love your new DODGE TRUCK."

I'd think a lawyer would have enough right there along with the other ..
But I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

That said .. then you have to pay a lawyer


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott, was this all online? were you at the dealership and laid eyes on the truck?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Blessing in disguise....no go GM


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*For that kinda money you could have bought a Ford.*

A Dodge is a dodge.


----------



## mwood7800 (Jun 27, 2009)

Don’t even wish a f250 on someone, not a diesel anyway. When the warrenty is up the truck runs like a dodge, then it’s 7500$ for the dep muffler.


----------



## Wood Guy (Jul 6, 2019)

Runned Over II said:


> NOPE!!!
> I put $500 down on a 2019 Dodge Ram after being texted that the sales manager had agreed to my offer.
> Even got an email saying:
> "Whether this is your first purchase from us or you're a familiar face around here, we're very happy to have you in the Texan Dodge Family! Thank you for trusting us with your business. We hope you love your new DODGE TRUCK."
> ...


Did you get any paperwork with signatures on it when you gave them the deposit? If so, read it very carefully. 
1. If there are no disclaimers anywhere that you didn't see before, go to the dealer (preferably owner) and tell him you expect him to honor his agreement. If there is a disclaimer, get your deposit back and leave.
2. If he won't honor the deal, get the deposit back and shop for a new truck somewhere else. A lawyer will cost you money, and after spending several hundred or maybe even thousands, you might not get the truck, and you'd be out the money. And, is this the dealer you want to be dealing with? There are plenty of honest ones out there, there really are!
3. Honk every time you drive by the scumbag dealer in your new truck!
4. Go online and give him an accurate and appropriate review.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Please post some honest dealers,I would like to go see one within 150 miles of P Cola.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> Please post some honest dealers,I would like to go see one within 150 miles of P Cola.


Mark Gilmore at McKenzie in Milton. You won’t find a more honest guy anywhere. He’s sold piles of trucks to forum members. I’ve been using him for 20 years.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

If you really want the truck, get a lawyer and pony up big dinero. If not, file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau, write NADA and detail your experience, and maybe contact a local Consumer Advocate news outlet.

You're better off getting your deposit back and going elsewhere - you haven't even closed a deal with them and they're shit - imagine after the sale.

File a BBB report as a minimum.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Get a Tundra


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper1963 said:


> If you really want the truck, get a lawyer and pony up big dinero. If not, file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau, write NADA and detail your experience, and maybe contact a local Consumer Advocate news outlet.
> 
> You're better off getting your deposit back and going elsewhere - you haven't even closed a deal with them and they're shit - imagine after the sale.
> 
> File a BBB report as a minimum.


BBB is a joke. Waste of time even dealing with that.


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

Realtor said:


> Scott, was this all online? were you at the dealership and laid eyes on the truck?


All via text and email. Never laid eyes on it.


----------



## 1dime (Nov 30, 2017)

If the text you got - "that the sales manager had agreed to my offer" had the details including price, then they're screwed. Yes see a lawyer. Also not true that you have to pay a lawyer - an certain circumstances fees can be included in a settlement. If nothing else it's worth getting a consultation.


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

Jason said:


> Blessing in disguise....no go GM


Not sure what "no go GM" means.....

I was thinking Chevy, but every time I drive down the road and see a vehicle with a light out, it's a GM product.... I can fix most everything on a vehicle except for electrical stuff, and don't want to be replacing bulbs every week. I have not changed one bulb on my 2002 Dodge...


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I had almost an exact situation happen to me. 

I made a deal with a salesman about 10 minutes after the dealership had closed. I had to catch a flight the next day and my wife went back up the next morning to put the deposit down. They took the money(check) but didn't cash it. I was out of town for about 2 weeks(i had told them this at the time we cut the deal so i didnt think much about it) after a week of nothing/no phone calls or anything, my wife went down there and they said, "no deal". The misquoted the truck and the real prices was almost $8k hihgher. 
They then proceeded to hand the check back to my wife and make it out like there was never any agreement. 
It was a bad situation because I let another deal fall through becuase I had negotiated this one. 
Long story short, I got proper ugly with some folks, situation was handled in a manner that I am not real proud of but I ended up with the vehicle for the price we had agreed on.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Runned Over II said:


> Not sure what "no go GM" means.....
> 
> I was thinking Chevy, but every time I drive down the road and see a vehicle with a light out, it's a GM product.... I can fix most everything on a vehicle except for electrical stuff, and don't want to be replacing bulbs every week. I have not changed one bulb on my 2002 Dodge...


I’d rather change a bulb in a Chevy than the trans in the Dodge. They fail about as often.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Someone here with several years of dealership experience in sales and service.

As I figured right on their website is the normal disclaimer every dealer has so no claim of false advertising will stick. Your only fighting chance is if you had a purchase agreement signed by the sales manager which you don’t so your completely shit out of luck to try and argue with upper management. Most if not all purchase agreements will have a clause giving them the right to terminate the agreement at any time for any reason. Texan is owned by a huge company out of Utah so you can’t call the owner and a legal fight that you won’t win will quickly exceed the purchase price of the truck with you ending up on the hook for all of their legal fees. Mistakes happen, it sucks you aren’t getting the price you wanted but you can’t force them to sell you the truck at the end of the day they have the right to just refuse to do business with you as long as they aren’t making that decision based off of race, sex, age or religion. 

Moral of their story is unless you have a purchase agreement signed by a manager you don’t actually have a deal. Also get a signed purchase agreement from a dealership before making the drive if it’s not a local store your dealing with. Signed by a manager not the salesman.

Straight from their website.

Disclaimer:

New vehicle pricing includes all offers and incentives. Tax, Title and Tags not included in vehicle prices shown and must be paid by the purchaser. While great effort is made to ensure the accuracy of the information on this site, errors do occur so please verify information with a customer service rep. This is easily done by calling us at (281) 903-5298 or by visiting us at the dealership.

**With approved credit. Terms may vary. Monthly payments are only estimates derived from the vehicle price with a month term, % interest and % downpayment.

***Manufacturer Rebates subject to residency restrictions. Any customer not meeting the residency restrictions will receive a dealer discount in the same amount of the manufacturers rebate.

*Number of views in last 30 days

† Based on 2019 EPA mileage ratings. Use for comparison purposes only. Your actual mileage will vary depending on how you drive and maintain your vehicle.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

You want a list of honest car dealers , that wil be impossible to give you because there are non. And if there ever was any they died a long time ago....


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

Splittine said:


> I’d rather change a bulb in a Chevy than the trans in the Dodge. They fail about as often.


Ha, I knew someone wouldn't let that pass!  I haven't touched a light bulb or had anything done to my transmission in 178k miles.:thumbsup:


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

Sea Rover said:


> Someone here with several years of dealership experience in sales and service.
> 
> As I figured right on their website is the normal disclaimer every dealer has so no claim of false advertising will stick. Your only fighting chance is if you had a purchase agreement signed by the sales manager which you don’t so your completely shit out of luck to try and argue with upper management. Most if not all purchase agreements will have a clause giving them the right to terminate the agreement at any time for any reason. Texan is owned by a huge company out of Utah so you can’t call the owner and a legal fight that you won’t win will quickly exceed the purchase price of the truck with you ending up on the hook for all of their legal fees. Mistakes happen, it sucks you aren’t getting the price you wanted but you can’t force them to sell you the truck at the end of the day they have the right to just refuse to do business with you as long as they aren’t making that decision based off of race, sex, age or religion.
> 
> ...


So if I have the texts and emails with Drive out price worksheets that have an agreed upon price with the sales manager, I still got nothing?

I can see if the price on the internet is incorrect, but when I spent hours having the salesman run back and forth from me and his manager, then a text stating that the manager agreed to the price, and proof of the deposit to cement the purchase agreement.

"New vehicle pricing includes all offers and incentives. Tax, Title and Tags not included in vehicle prices shown and must be paid by the purchaser. While great effort is made to ensure the accuracy of the information on this site, errors do occur so please verify information with a customer service rep. This is easily done by calling us at (281) 903-5298 or by visiting us at the dealership."

I did verify the price and got it approved by the sales manager....


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Runned Over II said:


> Sea Rover said:
> 
> 
> > Someone here with several years of dealership experience in sales and service.
> ...



Was the worksheet signed by them?


The text messages unfortunately don’t mean anything without the signed agreement. I’m thinking it was an honest mistake on their part, you hid certain information from them/misrepresented your eligibility for rebates, or they sold the truck to someone else out from under you.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sea Rover said:


> Was the worksheet signed by them?
> 
> 
> The text messages unfortunately don’t mean anything without the signed agreement. I’m thinking it was an honest mistake on their part,* you hid certain information from them/misrepresented your eligibility for rebates*, or they sold the truck to someone else out from under you.


What?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Sea Rover said:
> 
> 
> > Was the worksheet signed by them?
> ...



People lie to dealerships all the time about what rebates they are eligible for to try and get a lower price. I’ve had multiple customers lie about military service before trying to save money. Same with misrepresenting the condition of their trades, which is a major issue I face daily. 

To be clear I’m not accusing the OP of these behaviors. I’ve just seen plenty of people with the similar “won’t honor our deal” complaints as a general manager who did this. I’m trying to help the OP find a good case to go to upper management at Ken Garth’s to get this deal honored.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Runned Over II said:


> NOPE!!!
> I put $500 down on a 2019 Dodge Ram after being texted that the sales manager had agreed to my offer.
> Even got an email saying:
> "Whether this is your first purchase from us or you're a familiar face around here, we're very happy to have you in the Texan Dodge Family! Thank you for trusting us with your business. We hope you love your new DODGE TRUCK."
> ...


One thing I noticed here is what may have been a rookie desk manager mistake. With some manufacturers once they put a unit into demo/loaner status they loose the normal rebate programs and go to a flat in service unit rebate. Or at least that’s how it was with the brands I was a manger for. So that may be the reason they backed out of the deal, he used the wrong rebate schedule and now they have a deal that is a net loss on their hands.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

Sea Rover said:


> Was the worksheet signed by them?
> 
> 
> The text messages unfortunately don’t mean anything without the signed agreement. I’m thinking it was an honest mistake on their part, you hid certain information from them/misrepresented your eligibility for rebates, or they sold the truck to someone else out from under you.


I doubt this was an honest mistake on their part. I do agree that he doesn't have a leg to stand on, there are enough disclaimers so that they can pretty much do what they want to. Local dealerships, in my experience, like to draw in customers with online offers, and then not honoring them, albeit in a way that is technically legal, but unethical. I dealt with a local dealer a few years ago, found three SUVs that were low mileage, and at a great price. "Computer errors" made it so none of them were actually real SUVs on the lot. Somebody "made a mistake when putting in the VIN." The real SUVs they had were higher priced (same make, model and year) with higher mileage. I didn't buy one of these, nor will I ever buy from that dealership because of that. The OP's story sounded similar, but worse.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

perdidochas said:


> Sea Rover said:
> 
> 
> > Was the worksheet signed by them?
> ...



Unfortunately consumer habits and demands are why they advertise the way they do. People don’t want honest, upfront pricing. They want big fake discounts and to feel like they “won”. I absolutely hate it but every dealership that tries to do fair, upfront pricing gives up. It’s consumer nature they want to see it’s on sale all the time. I haven’t seen a dealership advertise product they don’t actually have since the 90’s.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Yellow Boat said:


> You want a list of honest car dealers , that wil be impossible to give you because there are non. And if there ever was any they died a long time ago....


Literally from 15mins ago on Facebook. Consumers are so dishonest it’s not even funny.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sea Rover said:


> Literally from 15mins ago on Facebook. Consumers are so dishonest it’s not even funny.


Cause that bunch are limeys.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

Sea Rover said:


> I haven’t seen a dealership advertise product they don’t actually have since the 90’s.


Well, I saw it in 2015 at one of the larger dealerships in Pensacola. I was looking at cars in three different dealerships. One had 3 cars that I wanted to look at based on the online ad, none of the three actually existed on the lot. The other two dealerships had exactly what I looked at online. I will never buy a car from the first dealership ever. They are either grossly incompetent or crooks. I don't want to deal with either.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Splittine said:


> BBB is a joke. Waste of time even dealing with that.


Anybody can be a member, just gotta pay a little money. BBB dont stand for anything. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Runned Over II said:


> Not sure what "no go GM" means.....
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking Chevy, but every time I drive down the road and see a vehicle with a light out, it's a GM product.... I can fix most everything on a vehicle except for electrical stuff, and don't want to be replacing bulbs every week. I have not changed one bulb on my 2002 Dodge...


Yeah the bulbs sucks. Put some di-electric grease on them and it usually fixes the problem. Got a good friend how owns his own shop. He loves Ford and dodge. Those two feed his family well. Mostly Ford though. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Runned Over II said:


> Ha, I knew someone wouldn't let that pass!  I haven't touched a light bulb or had anything done to my transmission in 178k miles.


Boy. You just jinxed the hell out of yourself 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Runned Over II said:


> Not sure what "no go GM" means.....
> 
> I was thinking Chevy, but every time I drive down the road and see a vehicle with a light out, it's a GM product.... I can fix most everything on a vehicle except for electrical stuff, and don't want to be replacing bulbs every week. I have not changed one bulb on my 2002 Dodge...



I guess I should have punctuated properly....


NO! Go GM. = No, go with a GM product. GMC/Chevy.... As fer lights, I have owned a 2006/2010/2014/2015/2018 Chevy/GM product and never had an issue. When my son replaced the headlights in the 2010 with them piss me off bright HID lights, he had issues but not any stock crap...


It's not limited to car dealers...I looked at a UTV on line in IL. Talked to the sales guy, had the wife talk to him about the financing, called him again and he said he wasn't selling the ATV yet and took the ad down. The next week the same ad was up and when I called on it they said they would get back with me...It's been 2 weeks and no call so I reckon they didn't need to make an 18K sale!!!:whistling:


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Why can't car pricing be like in Germany? The wiggle room isn't nearly as much 
and therefore your out the door price will be very close to what they have on the sticker. Rebates are minimal, less room for haggling = less room for the shell game and bullshit lying. Sales people are less enthused due to smaller commissions, (even when I was looking at an $80+K European spec BMW). 

Whereas the American way of auto sales is one of the shadiest, crooked, lying, and deceitful ways of doing business if there ever was... totally sad. Sorry, but I trust a car salesman about as much as I do a lawyer as all either one sees the customer as is a $ sign.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Sea Rover said:


> I haven’t seen a dealership advertise product they don’t actually have since the 90’s.



Saw this several times with the Panama City Ford Dealership a couple months ago when I was looking. Internet inventory said it was there but it was not when I got there.


----------



## FisherRed (Jun 20, 2018)

*internet vehicle buying*

my dad made a deal online & the salseman called to confirm he could sell a brand new car for that price and when my parents went to get the car and make the arrnagements the salesman says meet my sales manager he introduced my dad as the person who just took them for x amount of $$$ so my dad says he didnt take them for nothin and if thats the way they conducted buisness there He would go else where But they said they could sell it for the agreed price via internet


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sea Rover said:


> Unfortunately consumer habits and demands are why they advertise the way they do. People don’t want honest, upfront pricing. They want big fake discounts and to feel like they “won”. I absolutely hate it but every dealership that tries to do fair, upfront pricing gives up. It’s consumer nature they want to see it’s on sale all the time. I haven’t seen a dealership advertise product they don’t actually have since the 90’s.


"People don't want honest up front pricing"????? When I go to the grocery store, the price is the price. If it's on sale, the sale price is listed. There is no haggling at the checkout. Unless, the price that rang up is different than the price listed or advertised.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

Just got back from trip to Lake Placid New York. While there I went to Ford dealer to look at new 2019 trucks,found one that I liked and ask how much for the truck. Was told $41,000 plus tax. I took a picture of the window sticker. When I got home I went to World Ford and found the exact same truck. I ask them how much and the said $ 49,000 was the best they could do. I ask the sales Mgr. why he was so much more expensive, he said because he could be. I ask could he split the difference with me , he said No he would not sell his truck for less than $49,000. Then he said he did not believe me about the price. So I put my phone on speaker and called NY dealer and again he quoted me $41,000. World Ford mgr. said I needed to go to NY and buy the truck,he was not interested in my business..I called NY dealer said he would ship truck to me for $1800, or me buy a plane ticket for $350. He will ship truck to World Ford for me to pick up. I told World mgr. what I thought about him,and I was going to everybody I could about him.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yellow Boat said:


> Just got back from trip to Lake Placid New York. While there I went to Ford dealer to look at new 2019 trucks,found one that I liked and ask how much for the truck. Was told $41,000 plus tax. I took a picture of the window sticker. When I got home I went to World Ford and found the exact same truck. I ask them how much and the said $ 49,000 was the best they could do. I ask the sales Mgr. why he was so much more expensive, he said because he could be. I ask could he split the difference with me , he said No he would not sell his truck for less than $49,000. Then he said he did not believe me about the price. So I put my phone on speaker and called NY dealer and again he quoted me $41,000. World Ford mgr. said I needed to go to NY and buy the truck,he was not interested in my business..I called NY dealer said he would ship truck to me for $1800, or me buy a plane ticket for $350. He will ship truck to World Ford for me to pick up. I told World mgr. what I thought about him,and I was going to everybody I could about him.


Your money isn't green enough it seems.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I absolutely despise car shopping, I wish car shopping was like going to Walmart etc. Hell a self check out counter at the car dealership would be fantastic... No matter what the price is, I always feel like I'm getting screwed over.. 

If you want a better deal on a new vehicle, get in your old vehicle and drive the fuc away from this area.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I like the Carvana Car Vending Machine idea, no salesmen to deal with and no haggling about pricing. We need one around here!


----------



## Bonus Check (Aug 7, 2016)

CarMax is like Carvana without the vending machine. No haggle pricing. The price is what is posted. Salesmen do not work off commission. If you find a car they have somewhere that you like, you can pay to have it shipped to you on their trucks. 

CarMax also owns almost one of every brand of dealerships and can sell you a new vehicle as well.


----------

